# Breeding Corys in Community tank, will I have any luck?



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

Just like the title, has anyone had any luck in a community tank? I was thinking I would add some sponge to the intake of my filter, add in lots of moss, plants, ceramic tubes, colder water changes, yummy foods, and see what happens. I have 8 Corydoras agassizii and just got 60 young Corydoras pygmaeus today. They are in different tanks either with oto, hillstream loach, terta (black skirt, diamond and congo), kuhli loach, yo yo loach, dwarf gourami, neon/card, and my oldy corys emerald and albino.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah its definitely possible, mine breed almost regularly in my community 29 gal. Just have to scrape the eggs off the glass/deco/plants and put them somewhere else, for instance on a breeder net with an airstone under it or something like that. there are many ways to do it just on this forum alone if you search


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

I wasn't attempting to breed still I had a baby peppered Cory come into this world about a couple weeks ago.. tank us 29 gal full of guppies and a pleco. I never witnessed what the eggs look like


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

How did the pygmy cories come to you? Are they all healthy? That $1.00 deal was awesome!

-Gordon


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

..Oh this is very very exciting I love corys!

...I just looked up a breed net, genius idea for the fry! lol I should have known about that..I have breed danios in those boxes that the eggs drop down to the bottom, might that work for the pygmys? Any thoughts? ...I guessing no because they are harder to breed then danios.. *HolyAngel*, you would use a air stone in the breeder box in the tank?

Congrats *Kworker*!!

I am going to try frozen water bottle to cool the tank too once they are big enough..My rooms so hot my tank stays around 81 for my 75gal and 75 in my 30L gal (lucky its colder for my fancy goldfish) without a heater!

Any more tips or tricks I'd love to hear them!!


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep! Thanks for asking *Gordon*. There was one dead on arrival, but they sent two extra.. The rest are happy as pigs in mudd, I only wish I got more, hopefully other 68 of them will all make it and have some babies to expand the group...I've had 1 from several years alone, he came with some plants. I wonder if he'll school with my neon/card still or if he'll ditch them?? Anyway knowing I wanted a big group I have not been able to find them for such a great price... I am so happy I got them, they are one of my birthday gifts


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah an air stone in the breeder box or position the breeder box under the outflow of an hob or in front of your spraybar or something so that they can get clean highly oxygenated water. I can't seem to find the thread that was around here with all the pics that someone had of their floating cory egg hatcher with an air stone right underneath it.


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks again *HolyAngel* I will have to try and look that up


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

yes you can. and once they do it..they will do that each time you change water with some colder water. 
the is no need of air stone near the eggs (yes you will have a clear lower change of fungusing with air stone). but come on. i have 9 sterbai and they lay eggs each week. till now i have a couple of hundreds of fry. (and i take the eggs in small jars without aeration).
corydoras are very very prolific species


----------

